# 29877 vs 29881



## mdarling (Jun 21, 2016)

29877 has a higher RVU than 29881.  However, according to CCI edits 29877 is bundled into 29881.   Is it appropriate to bill 29877 only if both a meniscectomy and a chondroplasty is performed?  If both procedures are performed 29881 and 29877 is it ethical to simply just bill for the higher RVU?  I want to get my MD's the maximum allowable fee for the services rendered.  

M. Darling, COSC, Medical Assistant


----------



## CodingKing (Jun 21, 2016)

You are unable to select codes based off RVU. You are required to use the code that most accurately describes the procedure. Purposely omitting codes for a higher reimbursement would not be legal.

AMA Guidelines states When performed with arthroscopic meniscectomy, see 29880 or 29881


----------



## Jreeves23 (Jun 23, 2016)

*Question*



CodingKing said:


> You are unable to select codes based off RVU. You are required to use the code that most accurately describes the procedure. Purposely omitting codes for a higher reimbursement would not be legal.
> 
> AMA Guidelines states When performed with arthroscopic meniscectomy, see 29880 or 29881



Coding King...

I am curious. How you would bill the procedural scenario below?

Surgical Procedures Done in the Same Session:

* Meniscectomy - 29881
* Chondroplasty - 29877
* Limited Synovectomy - 29875

and 

* Meniscectomy - 29880
* Chondroplasty - 29877
* 3 compartment Synovectomy - 29876


----------

